# How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV



## takeakidcamping (Jul 22, 2008)

I am new on here and I am sure it has been asked before,but I need to know the step by step procedures on how to weigh my 5th wheel and truck as in front axles and rear axles on camper and tv to get correct weight and pin weight.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

RE: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

First off ,, welcome to the forums ,, i can give u some advice ,, but i think it would be way off base ,,, Grandview and Hertig are more knowlagable than i am at the Trailer stuff ,, and weights ,, just sit back and see what comes of this post ,, and i'm sure u won't be dissapointed    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

Welcome to the forum,

Drive your truck and trailer onto scale, leaving the trailer tires off.  Note the weight.
Drive your truck and trailer onto the scale.  Note the weight.  
Drive off the scale, leaving your trailer tires on the scale.  Note the weight.
Unhook and re-weigh your truck.  Note the weight.

Trailer tires off - truck weight = tongue weight
Total weight - truck weight = trailer weight
It is good to know how much weight you have on the tires to make sure you have heavy enough tires, so third measurement.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dugnmarn (Jul 30, 2008)

RE: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

Okay,

Can anybody pull off the highway and drive on to one of those scales used by transports?  Is there a charge for 5th wheelers?

I have often wanted to know the weight of my truck and trailer but have never known a way to find out for sure.

DUG


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2008)

Re: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

If they are not busy which is un likely they might but best to go to a truck stop that has the certified scales and will be no problem and not expensive. I got three weights on my MH for 12 bucks. A lot of the feed stores have scales and might weigh you free.


----------



## BNTorsney (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

Check out this link, Reply#11, 4/16/08. It's directions, with photos, for "scaling" a motorhome. Everything applies to a tow-able with truck as well. You may have to register at the website to view the photos.

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=16322.msg154338#new


----------



## vanole (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

takeadkidcamping,

At this link you will find worksheets for weighing yor trailer or RV.  http://www.firestonetrucktires.com/us_eng/rv/index.asp

You can down load the worksheets in PDF format and fill in the blanks.  I stumbled upon this a few years ago and it explains the process in computation.


V/R
Jedff


----------



## takeakidcamping (Aug 6, 2008)

RE: How to weigh a 5th Wheel and TV

Thanks for all your applies


----------

